# Courteney Cox & David Arquette: Mit Tochter in Disney World



## Mandalorianer (12 Apr. 2011)

*Cox & Arquette: Mit Tochter in Disney World​*

6. April


Was für eine schöne Wiedervereinigung! Um ihrer kleinen Tochter Coco (6) eine Freude zu machen, waren Mama Courteney Cox (46) und Papa David Arquette (39) gemeinsam in Disney World. Dort entstand auch diese harmonische Familienfoto, was Papa David kurzerhand auf Twitter online stellte.

„Disney World ist wirklich der magischste Ort der Erde“, lautet sein Urteil zum Besuch in der Traumstadt. Nach der Trennung von seiner Ehefrau fiel David ja in ein Loch aus Depressionen und Alkohol, weswegen er sich zu Beginn des Jahres selbst in eine Entzugsklinik einweisen ließ. Anscheinend war das der richtige Schritt, denn es geht ihm wieder gut. Ob dieses Familienfoto ein Indiz dafür ist, dass David und Courteney es noch einmal miteinander versuchen und ihrer Ehe noch eine Chance geben wollen? Vielleicht raufen sie sich aber auch aus Liebe zu ihrer Tochter zusammen, schließlich ist es für die Kleine bestimmt schöner, wenn sie die bunte Disneywelt mit Mama und Papa erkunden kann.

Seit der Trennung ranken sich ja immer wieder neue Liebesgerüchte um Courteney und ihre „Cougar Town“-Costars Brian Van Holt (41) und Josh Hopkins (40). Doch im Interview mit Harper's Bazaar stellt sie klar: „Brian ist ein wirklich guter Freund.“ Auf für die Fotos, auf denen sie und Brian total verliebt wirken, hat sie eine Erklärung parat: „Wir haben im Dock von Marina del Rey gedreht. Die Kameras und die Crew standen direkt daneben, wurden bei den Fotos aber einfach rausgeschnitten. Ich bin daran gewöhnt, das war bei 'Friends' schon immer so.“ Eine neue Liebe gibt es in Courteneys Leben also nicht. Wir sind gespannt, ob es vielleicht doch noch irgendwann ein Liebescomeback mit David gibt. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

